# New Band Saw Safety Device



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Ok I am mixed on this one...but wow... someone was thinking!

YouTube - The Finger Protector from Craftex Model CT165


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I think that this tool is a little over the top... I think a pushblock will do exactly the same thing, maybe even better. With all that mechanical advantage you could easily overfeed the stock into the blade.

Don't worry, saw stop will probably have a bandsaw model soon. 


It's the jointer that scares the daylights out of me.


----------



## Swallow (Jan 13, 2010)

kp91 said:


> I think that this tool is a little over the top... I think a pushblock will do exactly the same thing, maybe even better. With all that mechanical advantage you could easily overfeed the stock into the blade.
> 
> Don't worry, saw stop will probably have a band saw model soon.
> 
> ...


Thats why they are called Jointer, cuz like that is how they take your fingers off, Joint by Joint by Joint.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

You really need to try the Grr-Ripper on the jointer. My fingers feel a WHOLE lot safer.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

It looks nice , until You see the price. Gotta agree with Doug. The push stick, or block will accomplish the same thing.


----------

